# Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???



## Herbboy (12. September 2007)

*Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*

Aus unerfindlichen Gründen hat sich das DVD-Laufwerk meines Bruders aus seinem FujitsuSiemens Amilo M1437G verabschiedet.

Nun wollte ich es ausbauen - aber wie? ich habe alle Schrauben gelöst, die auch nur halbwegs in der Nähe sind. Ich hab das Batteriefach geöffnet, das "hauptfach" - NICHTS zu sehen. une einfach dran ziehen - man kann nur die schublade greifen, und die wirkt nicht grad stabil...

Kann es sein, dass man für diesen Mist das ganze Scheissding komplett auseinandernehmen muss?


----------



## EmmasPapa (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*

Schon mal hier einen Blick reingeworfen !? http://www.amilo-forum.de/sitemap,66.html


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*

gottseidank, ich hab es geschafft... hab mich überwunden, dann doch zu rütteln und zu ziehen (is ja eh kaputt das teil), und irgend ging es raus... ^^


txh für die antwort, hatte vorher im forum schin geschaut, aber nix gefunden


*ps: will mich der support verarschen? hatte dort angerufen, und angeblich hat das keine garantie mehr, da sie seriennummer schon länger als 2 jahre registriert ist - auf dem laufwerk steht aber "manufractured FEB 2006"...!!!!   *


----------



## EmmasPapa (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*



			
				Herbboy am 12.09.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> gottseidank, ich hab es geschafft... hab mich überwunden, dann doch zu rütteln und zu hziehen (is ja eh kaputt das teil), und irgend ging es raus... ^^



Ja ja, jetzt noch schnell die CPU mit Pattex festkleben damit es keiner merkt und das Ding ist so gut wie neu


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*



			
				EmmasPapa am 12.09.2007 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.09.2007 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee, is ja alles völlig o.k, es ging dann "normal" raus, man musst eben nur etwas ziehen, was ich aber zuvor nicht riskieren wollte (wenn es irendwo arretiert st, reiß man evtl. was kaputt)


aber schau mal oben - frechheit, oder?


----------



## Freaky22 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*



			
				Herbboy am 12.09.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 12.09.2007 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Behaupte einfach mal das der Support sich da geirrt hat ^


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*



			
				Freaky22 am 12.09.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Behaupte einfach mal das der Support sich da geirrt hat ^


ja, da würde ich mal nachhaken.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2007)

*AW: Amilo Notebook: Laufwerk läßt sich nicht ausbauen???*



			
				HanFred am 12.09.2007 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 12.09.2007 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab mal ne mail geschrieben. 


ups, hab vergessen, die seriennummer beizufügen... naja, die werden sich ja dann wieder melden, falls sie die nummer haben wollen.


----------

